# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta oplodnja za samice van Hrvatske

## Gabriel

Drage moje,

htjela bih vas pitati ima li koja iskustva sa klinikama van Hrvatske, napose onima koje se bave potpomognutom oplodnjom za samce uz spermu donora? Španjolska je jedna od zemalja koje to rade (imam preporuku za IVI Valencia Clinics), no čula sam da ima dobra klinika i u Briselu a i neke u Danskoj.

Ukoliko znate koju iz vlastitog iskustva ili po preporuci nekog drugog, bila bih vam zahvalna za bilo kakvu informaciju. Unaprijed hvala,

----------


## PikiViki

Bok! Znam curu koja je išla u Dansku. Dva puta je imala uspješnu oplodnju i oba puta nažalost spontani.

----------


## PikiViki

Išla je u storkklinik u Danskoj.

----------


## CHIARA...

Pogledajte na ovoj temi iskustva:  

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90321-IVF-za-samce

----------

